# estendere rete wireless

## dario.turchi

mi trovo nella situazione di dover estendere la copertura di una rete wireless attraverso un secondo access point ... dato che questi due nn sono uguali (uno è un AP dlink dwl2100 e l'altro un router wireless dlink )non posso utilizzare il secondo in modalità repeater . 

C'è qualche modo possibile per fare ciò ?

----------

## edux

Usando WDS, il dwl2100 ce l'ha di sicuro e l'altro non so che modello sia ma dovrebbe sicuramente supportarlo, inoltre essendo entrambi d-link non dovrebbero avere problemi a lavorare insieme.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

si ma in questo caso dovresti usare per forza il WEP... il che non mi sembra tanto sicuro...

----------

## edux

Beh se è per una rete casalinga il livello di sicurezza mi sembra sufficiente, se poi si imposta il router in modo da non avere intrusioni esterne dovrebbe andare, certo se poi non si vuole che qualcuno sniffi le proprie comunicazioni allora è un altro discorso, ma secondo me lì si va un po' nella paranoia...

----------

## skypjack

edux, ti assicuro che il livello di sicurezza di WEP non è sufficiente per niente! Ne ho bucate un paio entrambe in meno di un'ora, nella mia via, solo per fare alcuni test (non ne ho bisogno, ho la wireless in casa, ti assicuro, erano solo prove mirate in questo senso). La nascita di WPA, anche nella più semplice delle forme (PSK) è dovuta proprio al fatto che WEP fa ridere, al giorno d'oggi, e anche un bambino saprebbe bucarla.

Poi, fai te ... Ci mancherebbe ... Uomo avvisato ...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Quote:*   

> Ne ho bucate un paio entrambe in meno di un'ora, nella mia via, solo per fare alcuni test (non ne ho bisogno, ho la wireless in casa, ti assicuro, erano solo prove mirate in questo senso).

 

Forse non lo sai ma ti sei appena vantato di aver commesso un reato penale ... non è una cosa molto saggia ...

----------

## skypjack

Non è un vanto, non fraintendere. Studio questa materia, ho seguito corsi su questi tipi di codifiche e le ho messe in pratica sulla rete di casa mia e su quella del mio quasi vicino, per dimostrargli quanto fosse facile visto che anche lui è appassionato della materia. Tutto qua.

Il mio post devi rileggerlo come "bucare la WEP è una bischerata che chiunque può fare, quindi parlare di sicurezza in un discorso in cui si pronuncia la parla WEP non ha senso".

Va meglio così?

----------

## Kernel78

Anche se non è un vanto, quello che sostieni di aver fatto è un reato penale ...

----------

## skypjack

Forse non ti è chiaro che in entrambe le situazioni il possessore della rete era presente e partecipante.

Nel primo, ero io. Nel secondo, uno quasi-vicino a cui spiegavo il come e il cosa (se poi lui lo ha usato per altri scopi, che colpa ne ho io).

Se ho una rete wireless e l'attacco, non è reato ma un penetration-test per vedere quanto resiste la mia rete.

E sono del tutto legali, fino a prova contraria (c'è chi ci guadagna sopra, fai un pò te).

Ma mi vuoi arrestare? Non ho capito ...

----------

## Kernel78

Sai quanto me ne frega di arrestarti ma visto che i server del forum sono in america e che la legge americana è decisamente severa in questo campo, venire a dire "Ne ho bucate un paio entrambe in meno di un'ora" potrebbe esporre l'intero forum.

----------

## skypjack

Ma adesso che mi sono spiegato, dobbiamo continuare o possiamo mettere la parola fine al nostro personale OT?  :Wink: 

Comunque, da qui ad esporre l'intero forum ho idea che ne corra un po', ma non voglio scoprire se mi sbaglio o meno ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Non sia mai!!

----------

## Kernel78

Giusto per citare le linee guida *Quote:*   

> Non discutete di attività illegali - Il server si trova negli USA e tutti noi sappiamo quanto in fretta si possono incontrare guai legali apparentemente assurdi. Qualunque discussione riguardante pratiche illegali negli USA potrebbe venire cancellata senza avviso, se ritenuto opportuno.

 

----------

## skypjack

Ripeto che fare penetration-test non è illegale ne in Italia ne in USA.

Non vedo dove e come avrei infranto le linee guida.

Passo e chiudo.

----------

